# Tractor auction, Adrian, MI, Dec. 4, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

December 4

ADRIAN, MI., Lenawee County Farm Machinery Consignment, Tractors, Trucks, Farm Machinery, Construction Equipment. For Info: Tillotson Auctioneers, 517-263-1804 or 517-264-5792 (10/27)


----------

